# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  The Complete AVZ Help file, parts 1 and 2

## NickGolovko

Dear friends, 

I am glad to inform you that I have finally finished translating the help file. Now I post the full version of it, including the part about AVZ Scripting Language. The first part was also slightly extended and edited. 

If I have missed anything (for example, left some words in Russian), please inform me.

----------


## NickGolovko

If you are not a registered member of VirusInfo, you may use the following link to download the help file:

http://virusinfo.info/soft/doc/avzhelpfv.zip

----------


## Geser

It is real problem to open such large html file with IE. It will be much better to store this help in othet format. Ideally chm format. But MSWord or PDF will be good also.

----------


## NickGolovko

I know. Oleg promised to send me a copy of the software used to create HLP-files, but as far as he is rather busy now, it will most probably take some time.

----------


## RiC

HLP format unsupported in Vista by default, and full in windows 7. Build CHM a better idea.
In attachment lightly optimised HTML file. More optimisation possible, but need a manually reformat, or formatting can be broken.

----------


## neomage

Help file on ExecuteRepair is pretty bad anyone want to help explain better and tell me where to find ID list for it?

----------


## AndreyKa

neomage, look at dialog box *Restore system settings* (menu File - System Restore).

----------


## neomage

Anyone have know what does "Restore explorer startup registry key" reset or when to use it i don't see it in help file.

----------

